# «Η θεια μου η Αμερσούδα» (Σοφία Βέμπο) - Απορίες



## Theseus (Mar 9, 2018)

Νάτο το τραγούδι στο πρωτότυπο και στη μετάφραση:-

Η Μυτιλήν’ μας είναι ένα τρανό χουριό,
άρχοντ’ τσι φουκαράδες ζούμε μακριά απ’ το Θιο,
τ’ έχει ο Θιος και δε μας θέλ’ κι για μας πια γεν τον μέλλ’,
τ’ έχει ο Θιος και δε μας θέλ’ κι για μας πια γεν τον μέλλ’.
Πουρνό πουρνό στ’ δ’λειά μας με το ζεμπ’δέλι στο χερ’,
πάν’ στου γιαλό τα π’δέλια τσι στα χωράφια οι γέρ’,
Τσήπος τσι Μακρύς Γιαλός τσι Μυτιλήν’ μας γη ομφαλός,
Τσήπος τσι Μακρύς Γιαλός τσι Μυτιλήν’ μας γη ομφαλός.
Ιδώ σαν πάρ’ς μια γ’ναίκα θα τ’ν’ πάρ’ς με το στεφάν’,
ιξών να βρεις μια χήρα του μ-πόνο σ’ για να σ’ γειάν’,
σαν δεν π’δηξ’ τον Ησαΐα ι-εν έχ’ νύχτα μεγαλεία,
σαν δεν π’δηξ’ τον Ησαΐα ι-εν έχ’ νύχτα μεγαλεία.
Η μπάρμπαζ-ιμ Νικόλας έχασε δυο κακνιά,
τύφλες και μούντζες να ’χει όποιος τα δώκ’ ξανά,
κι όταν εκείν’ τα γύριβδε τσ’ άλλος τα μαγείρευδε,
κι όταν εκείν’ τα γύριβδε τσ’ άλλος τα μαγείρευδε.
Η θεια μ’ η Αμιρσούδα τρία βρατσιά φορεί,
ώσπου να λύσ’ του ι-ένα τα δυο τα κατουργεί,
κ’νίστο κ’νίστο κομματέλι σαν βαρκούλα σαν κακβέλ’,
’γώ το κ’νιώ τσ’ ετσείνο κλαίει του διαβόλ’ το μπασταρδέλ’,
τσαβτσιτσίβτσα αψηλομάτ’ έβγα στο περζάλ’ κομμάτ’.

Μετάφραση:

Η Μυτιλήνη μας είναι ένα τρανό χωριό,
άρχοντες και φουκαράδες ζούμε μακριά απ το Θεό.
*Τι έχει ο Θεός και δε μας θέλει*,/what is wrong with God that he doesn't want us
και για μας πια δεν τον μέλει.

Πουρνό πουρνό στη δουλειά μας με το καλάθι στο χέρι, 
παν στο γιαλό τα παιδάκια και στα χωράφια οι γέροι.
Κήπος και Μακρύς Γιαλός,
της Μυτιλήνης μας ο ομφαλός.

Εδώ αν πάρεις μια γυναίκα θα την πάρεις με το στεφάνι, 
εκτός αν βρεις μια χήρα* τον πόνο σου για να σου γιάνει*.
Αν δεν πηδήξεις τον Ησαΐα,
δεν έχει τη νύχτα μεγαλεία.

Ο μπάρμπας μου ο Νικόλας έχασε δυο γαλοπούλες, 
*τύφλες και μούντζες* να 'χει όποιος τις βρει ξανά./why τυφλές with μούντζες;;
Κουνιόταν και τις γύρευε,
κι άλλος τις μαγείρευε.

Η θεία μου η Αμερσούδα (Μυρσίνη) τρία βρακιά φορεί, 
μέχρι να βγάλει το ένα τα δυο τα κατουρεί./till she takes them off one, then two & pees?? [ακούγεται λάθος η μετάφραση]
*Κούνησε το κούνησε το λιγάκι,
σαν βαρκούλα σαν καϊκάκι,
εγώ το κουνώ και 'κείνο κλαίει,
του διαόλου το μπασταρδάκι.* Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτούς τους στίχους....


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2018)

I always assumed that this is a mock-folk song, not a real folk song.
As for the aunt, she wears three drawers, and by the time she takes off one she has peed the other two. 
Τύφλες και μούντζες= a repetition for emphasis, since both words mean the same. 
Tον πόνο για να σου γιάνει= για να σου γιάνει τον πόνο= to cure your ills.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 9, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, ΣΒΕ. Είναι ανοησίες οι τελευταίοι τεσσάρες στιχοι; 'she waggled it, she waggled it a bit/like a little boat, like a caique/ I waggle it, it weeps/the devil's bastard.... Ή είναι προστακτικό το ρήμα: 'shake it, waggle it, like a little boat, like a caique/I shake it, I shake it, it weeps??/ the devil's little bastard.':blush:


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2018)

Τhe last verse is not nonsense, but it is out of place, I think, because it does not continue in the previous narrative. But because traditional songs have several additions and changes made, to reflect the occasions in which they are performed, I am assuming that this is a verse from another version of the song, and that it was kept in this version for reasons I don't know. 
Anyway, there is probably a double entendre there- because there always is. On first reading it is advice for someone dealing with a screaming baby who does not respond to rocking.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2018)

Ο τελευταίος στίχος δεν είναι ασυνάρτητος, λέει

 Ω λιγνέ κι ατζηλομάτ’ έβγα στου πυργέλ’ κουμάτ’

«Ω λιγνέ κι αγγελομάτη έβγα στο πυργέλι κομμάτι (=λίγο)», αλλά νομίζω ότι συνεχίζει (και δεν θυμαμαι πώς).


----------



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2018)

Νάτος ολοκληρωτικά ο τελευταίος στίχος, Σάραντ.:-

Συ λιγνε κι ατζιλουματ'
έβγα στου πυργέλ' κουμάτ'
να σι δω μι τόνα ματ'
να πιράσει του μιράκ'

Και η μετάφραση:-

Συ λιγνέ κι αγγελομάτη,
βγες στο πυργάκι κομμάτι (=λιγάκι)
να σε δω με το ένα μάτι**
να (μου) περάσει το μεράκι.

**Εδώ σημαίνει 'βλέπω σε με μισό μάτι ή κακό μάτι';;


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Νάτος ολοκληρωτικά ο τελευταίος στίχος, Σάραντ.:-
> 
> Συ λιγνε κι ατζιλουματ'
> έβγα στου πυργέλ' κουμάτ'
> ...



Τώρα το θυμήθηκα κι εγώ αλλά νομίζω πως ο στιχος ο τελευταίος λέει "να μου φύγει το μιράκ".

Ως προς "με το'να μάτι" δεν νομίζω να είναι καμιά από τις δυο εκφράσεις που λες. Εννοεί "λίγο". Αρκεί να τον δει και με το ένα ματι, για λίγο.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 11, 2018)

Θεγξ, Σάραντ. Γιατι να του φύγει/περάσει το μεράκι αν την είδε λιγάκι; Σίγουρα θα μεγάλωνε η αγάπη του; :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2018)

Theseus, if the speaker calls the other person λιγνέ κι αγγελομάτη, then the other person is a man. Therefore, για να του (της) περάσει το μεράκι αν τον δει λιγάκι.


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Θεγξ, Σάραντ. Γιατι να του φύγει/περάσει το μεράκι αν την είδε λιγάκι; Σίγουρα θα μεγάλωνε η αγάπη του; :)



Ε, πώς, αφού είδε το αντικείμενο του πόθου του, κορέστηκε η οξεία επιθυμία.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2018)

Φυσικά, ΣΒΕ. 'Λιγνέ' είναι η αρσενική κλητική. Το λάθος μου! Όσον αφορά τη λέξη 'plagiarism' ποια ελληνική λέξη πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω;


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2018)

Theseus said:


> ... Όσον αφορά τη λέξη 'plagiarism' ποια ελληνική λέξη πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω;



*plagiarism*




nickel said:


> ...
> Η προσωπική μου προσέγγιση:
> 
> Ο όρος _πλαγιαρισμός_ πέρασε στη γλώσσα από όσους έχουν τριβή με τον όρο στα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια, αφού προφανώς όσοι συναντούν τον όρο σε άλλα κείμενα δεν χρειάζεται να καταφύγουν σε πρόχειρη μεταγραφή. Δεν απέχει πολύ από την πλάκα που κάνουμε με το _κοπιπάστωμα_ (χωρίς να αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να δούμε μια μέρα στα λεξικά και τους δύο όρους.)
> ...


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2018)

Ως συνήθως, σ' ευχαριστώ, Δαεμάνε. Χαίρομαι που με ξαναβοηθάς. Πολύ χρήσιμο είναι το λινκ με τη σημείωση του Νίκελ. Παρεμπιπτόντως σημαίνει στα αγγλικά το ιδίωμα 'έχω τριβη'' 'to have experience of' ?


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2018)

A brief correction. My mistake! = Λάθος μου! (meaning that was my mistake).
Το λάθος μου! to me means (thanks to the exclamation mark) Here is my mistake! Or, behold my mistake! referring to some known mistake.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2018)

Τριβή is practical experience.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 13, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ ξανά, Δαεμάνε, για το λινκ. Τις ευχαριστίες μου επίσης, ΣΒΕ, και στα δυο. 'Τριβη' αποδίδεται συνήθως 'friction'. Δε μπορούσα να τη βρω οπουδήποτε τη έννοια 'practical experience': μόνο έπρεπε να μαντέψω.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2018)

Theseus said:


> ... 'Τριβη' αποδίδεται συνήθως 'friction'. ...



It certainly is, but:

*τριβή *[...] 2. (μτφ.) α. η πείρα που αποκτά κάποιος ύστερα από μακροχρόνια άσκηση σε ένα επάγγελμα. 

Once upon a time:
*τρίβων*, ὁ, ἡ, ως επίθ., 1. ασκημένος ή έμπειρος σε κάτι, με γεν., σε Ηρόδ., Ευρ. κ.λπ. 
2. απόλ., άνθρωπος πανούργος, πολυμήχανος και απατεώνας, σε Αριστοφ.

See also LSJ for τρίβω: [...] 3. use constantly & 4. practise oneself in, use oneself to it http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0057:entry=tri/bw

Comes from keeping one's nose to the grindstone. ;)


----------



## Neikos (Mar 13, 2018)

Μιας και πιάσαμε τα σκωπτικά και το τρίψιμο, ας βάλουμε κι ένα ακόμα τραγούδι για τον Θησέα :


----------



## Theseus (Mar 13, 2018)

Τι σημαίνει 'πιάσαμε τα σκωπτικά και το τρίψιμο' στα αγγλικά, Νείκο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Νείκο, όχι μόνο είναι το τραγούδι διασκεδαστικό αλλά εύκολο να μεταφράσω. :)


----------



## Theseus (Mar 13, 2018)

Σημαίνει 'since we have got on to satirical matters and rubbing....;


----------



## Neikos (Mar 13, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Σημαίνει 'since we have got on to satirical matters and rubbing....;



Κάπως έτσι. Εννοούσα τα σκωπτικά τραγούδια. Δεν ξέρω αν η Αμιρσούδα ανήκει σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία βέβαια, αλλά έχει μερικούς περιπαιχτικούς στίχους. Τρίψιμο επειδή μιλούσαμε για την τριβή και τον τρίβων.

Το τραγούδι είναι το πιο γνωστό, νομίζω, από τα αποκριάτικα. Υπάρχουν πολλά, αν θυμηθώ κανένα καλό θα το βάλω.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 14, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Νείκό. Πολύ απόλαυσα το τραγούδι.:) :)


----------

